# sram force for small hands?



## never (Jul 25, 2009)

I love the look of the 2010 sram force, but i am a 5'2 women with very small hands and short fingers, Just wonder if any one has the same problem and is able to ride sram comfortably.


THANK YOU !!!!


I


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

My guess is the small SRAM hoods (compared to, say, Shimano 105) will be quite comfortable for someone with smaller hands, and I believe now all SRAM road groupsets (Rival, Force, and Red) include reach adjustment for the levers, so it should be possible to put them in a position that works for your hands.

Hopefully someone else in your situation will be able to chime in with firsthand experience.

Asad


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, that is correct

The latest generation of Force shifters has adjustable reach, a very nice feature.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

for reach with small hands, SRAM will be the best fit :thumbsup:


----------



## never (Jul 25, 2009)

*thank you*

Thanks all for your helpful reply, I think the hoods will be fine, comfy.

My main concern is the shifting action itself on the second part of the double tap because you have too turn your wrist so far inward. are the shifters themselves adjustable too?

Sorry kids, newbie to road here


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

never said:


> Thanks all for your helpful reply, I think the hoods will be fine, comfy.
> 
> My main concern is the shifting action itself on the second part of the double tap because you have too turn your wrist so far inward. are the shifters themselves adjustable too?
> 
> Sorry kids, newbie to road here


On my 2009 Rival shifters, you can adjust the reach of both the brake lever and the DT shift lever independently. You cannot adjust the angle of how far the inward throw is. By shortening the reach however, you're shortening the radius/arc length. I have short stubby fingers and have no problems with the shifting.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

never said:


> Thanks all for your helpful reply, I think the hoods will be fine, comfy.
> 
> My main concern is the shifting action itself on the second part of the double tap because you have too turn your wrist so far inward. are the shifters themselves adjustable too?
> 
> Sorry kids, newbie to road here


The shift levers on my Rival shifters actually pivot back towards the bar, in addition to the sideways motion needed to shift. So it's actually more of a curved motion than a linear one, if that makes sense.


----------

